# embroidery machines that do baseball caps



## grossgirl (Jun 15, 2009)

I need some serious help. I'm tired of outsourcing people to do patches with backing that can be applied by a heat press. I think I want to try the embroidery myself. Is there a good, simple to use embroidery machine that costs under $1000 that I could buy to mainly do baseball caps? Also, something that hooks up to a computer to import designs?

Thanks. I always can count on t-shirt forum for people who have great answers/advice!

Lydia


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

In that price range, I've never seen one that has a cap system. 

You might find a used Brother six needle machine with a cap system for 3-4 thousand, if you hunt around. Look for a PR-600 or 620.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

$1000 budget in my opinion is too small of a budget to get anything really worth owning if your looking to do commercial embroidery and cap embroidery. 

I would suggest that you keep outsourcing and as the business makes money save some funds from each job until you can afford a better machine. 

In this business you get what you pay for and going too cheap will just be buying a headache and maybe a waste of your money. 

On the patches keep in mind that most are also merrowed on the edge so that is another piece of equipment on top of the embroidery machine that you may need. Honestly many of the patch companies that do patches often sell them cheaper than most shops can afford to do them in house and especailly if your talking about running them on a single head machine. 

I would do your homework on the equipment, decide what you want and then save up the money from earnings you are making now or you can look at a lease to own option which is what many people do to get started in the business.


----------



## Benigno Salguero (Aug 19, 2013)

there is nothing out there that will do hats for $1000 
if you buy second hand, it better be be a tajima or barudan and any of them will be over $5000 if you find a good deal


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know dollar value but finding yourself that kind of cheap equipment is impossible. 

I second to Rick, do your homework before you invest then decide. The machine will not be operated only for caps but many things you can do more on it.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

check dealer for used equipment you maybe able to lease one. Or lease a new machine and have warrenty I looked at buying used and decided to go new and lease it you get training and warranty to go with the machine most now come to you place and set it up to make sure it is all working and give you training.


----------



## keepitspinning (Jan 13, 2014)

The real question is are you really to lower your product quality, because with a cheap machine, you are going
to get what you pay for. Not only in the quality of the machine and its durability, but in the quality of it output. I love to sell against people using the low end machines. I have not had a customer yet who ca't tell the difference when you point it out. But you have to do what you have to do. God luck.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

keepitspinning said:


> The real question is are you really to lower your product quality, because with a cheap machine, you are going
> to get what you pay for. Not only in the quality of the machine and its durability, but in the quality of it output. I love to sell against people using the low end machines. I have not had a customer yet who ca't tell the difference when you point it out. But you have to do what you have to do. God luck.


I beleive you just stated the biggest problem with cheep machines. I seen a lady at a craft show using 6 needle brother it worked well on flats but it ran slow at the speed that it was running there is no way you can make money I asked her if she runs caps she said only one color designs. Because the machine to do a cap right has to run at 250 stitches per min.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

wow a machine and attachment for hats under 1000.00 i would say no unless you win the lottery.
It cost me that much for my hat attachment.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

Bite the bullet and drop some serious dime on a good machine. When we started our business we didn't want to spend a ton of money on a machine but we did. We got a loan and bought a brand new Tajima 4 head 15 color embroidery machine. It has paid for itself. Anything that you buy in the price range you are looking at will be serious crap. If you are serious about succeeding in the embroidery industry you will invest in quality equipment.


----------

